# My wife and I watch a lot of movies



## Wuzzat? (Sep 7, 2014)

and "True Detective" with Woody, Matthew and Michelle is one of the best I've seen, for many different reasons.

The only technical error I could find was that a guy who should have known better pulled out the knife he was stabbed with (you're supposed to leave it in, according to what I was told by a person who does know better).


----------



## havasu (Sep 7, 2014)

True Detective was great. Unfortunately, although they are making new episodes, I hear Matthew will not be returning, so without him, I'm afraid it will die a quick death.


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 8, 2014)

I watch a lot of movies - Usually at home.

My #1 favorite is Ghandi. It is only about 3 1/2 hours long. After renting it about 5 times, my wife bought a copy to make it easier for me in the future. I have been to India 8 or 10 times and it is accurate picture of a part of the country made without revealing all of the  modern high-tech portions or the country and hotels that make the U.S. blush. In interesting thing is that it was made to reflect the "old" India and was done without building and big sets or hiring extras for the almost million person scenes. When you look closely, you will see famous actors in small roles because they all wanted to work in a guaranteed Oscar winner. - My Indian friends though it was good, but a little short. Everytime I watch it, I see something new.

A recent favorite is the comedy "The Lone Ranger". Johnny Depp was great as "Tonto" and "Silver" was also great, especially running on top of and off a moving train and jumping to another (great scenes and filming). This was also the only one that had a very long list of almost every person involved in the movie while Tonto walked off (not rode off) across the desert into distance until he was just a spot. Corny, but great. - I also have the DVD so I can watch parts at my leisure.

Dick


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 8, 2014)

havasu said:


> I hear Matthew will not be returning


Too bad, because a substantial part of the real content of the movie was the deep conversations that he had with Woody.  

BTW, I think Matthew's character was an example of Asperger's syndrome along with substance abuse.  Doc Martin had the first without the second.


----------



## Admin (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone watching The Knick? It's pretty great. Turn of the century surgery.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 8, 2014)

Austin said:


> Anyone watching The Knick? It's pretty great. Turn of the century surgery.


I haven't yet seen Clive Owen in a movie I didn't like.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2014)

We don't watch movies around here. I feel left out. All my free time is spent on projects.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 9, 2014)

We do watch a lot of movies or more like we hope to watch a lot of movies. With the remodel job of the old house we bought we have been more like Chris for going on two years now with projects. I did add a home theater off the living room in a room I guess was a den at one time and the last owners used as a first floor bedroom. 

We have well over 2000 DVD&#8217;s and the theater  has a grand arch I added as the new entry point. It&#8217;s not a huge room but seats 6 really nice and we have had 10 in there before with some floor seating for the kids. It&#8217;s light controlled and has a DLP projector to a 120&#8221; screen and of course Big sound. It&#8217;s up and running but I&#8217;m saving the finish work for last as I saw just getting it running slowed the rest of the house getting done. 

At some point I thought about starting a thread for others hoping to build a theater. Almost everyone that comes for a movie or a sporting event leaves saying they are going home to build a theater / media room and no one ever does. It wasn&#8217;t that expensive or that hard but did require a lot of planning and learning.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 9, 2014)

Anixiously awaiting the theatre build thread.


----------



## havasu (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, I'd subscribe to this.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 9, 2014)

At my old house I had a basement theater and it being an 1880&#8217;s house the theater was built in the old location of the coal bunker the area was 12 x 24 with boulders as a field stone walls. The head room was tight at about 6&#8217;6&#8221;. That low ceiling and the stone walls we named it the Hobbit Theater and you did feel like you were in a cave. As a kid Erie had one of the original Warner theaters that was built like a palace. It&#8217;s still in service and totally restored and is used for special events and music now. When they did the first restoration in the 80&#8217;s they took out the 1920 seats and gave them to a local playhouse and put more modern seats in. then 25 years later they did a total restoration and put seating in that was made to look like the original art deco seats. I found out the seats from the playhouse were given to a local small acting theater. When that folded I knew the owner thru a friend and was able to buy a row of the original seats I sat in as a kid complete with the gum I stuck under the frames i put as a kid still there. They were in amazing shape and I installed them in my first theater as a back row on a slight riser I had 7 seats in the back row called the peanut gallery with a divider with cup holders in front of it and then a more comfortable sectional couch in front for the less nostalgic folks. I still have those warner seats at the new house and trying to talk my lady into using them again. Her vision is less nostalgic and going with a couple of those monster chairs with everything but the kitchen sink built in. I have to say I like that type of a theater but have a hard time staying awake. 

I will try and get a thread going and I have always made my own projection screens it&#8217;s a great DIY project and what I watch quality wise is twice as good as what you will find at any of the new theater complexes and even with some sports bar type lighting. I used to post a good amount on some of the AV sites but those sites have some huge egos there that make it hard to contribute. Here there is a much friendlier bunch and I can see some of you would be great at building a theater and then enjoying it.


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2014)

havasu said:


> Yes, I'd subscribe to this.



Same here.


----------

